# Skier Nails Kid



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

That skier fucking lost his shit after he crashed which I don't think is cool. I know that kid was in a bad spot but he's still a kid and he could have been hurt. He doesn't need to flip out


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the kid standing on top of the jump, shouldn't have stopped there - but the skier hitting the jump can clearly see someone there. this isn't someone laying on their back hidden under the landing... kid was on top of the jump.

skier is an idiot for hitting the jump, an idiot for hitting it straight and not traveling right to left, and a fucktard who should get starched for huffing and puffing like it was the kid's fault.

downhill rider has right of way, even in the park, this person was 100% visible.

skier hitting jump 100% legally culpable.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

koi said:


> ….I think both parties are at fault. Kid was stupid and inexperienced, but he wasn't exactly hidden from view. Skier just wasn't look for/at him. Both parties need to pay more attention to their surroundings.
> 
> Good news for everyone else; I bet that kid never takes his time in front of a jump again.


Nope,.. the Kid was stopped and well off to the side as the jumper approached. If you watch the clip again you can see that the kid didn't start to cross until the jumper was into his crouch to set up for the jump. Once he was in his crouch,.. he could not see that the kid was moving across into the landing. The little kid was at fault on all counts. Not only for crossing into a landing for a jump, but also for not checking up slope before pulling out to cross. But ultimately tho, IMO the Parents were most at fault for letting the kid do that in the first place.

I also don't fault the jumper one bit for blurting out and cursing the kid immediately after. It was an excited utterance and he did that before he new who and what had just happened. I give him credit,.. He manned up and apologized for cussing at him after he realized it was just a little kid and that everyone was fortunate not to be seriously hurt!

(…I shouted out _WTF_ myself when I was taken out from behind! That was before I could see that it was a _two year old girl_ on skis, that had just run me over!!!) :lol: :shrug:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I agree with chomps. While technically, shred is right about the downhill skier, this is morally equivalent to crossing the street at an uncontrolled intersection on Broadway during rush hour in the dark during a rainstorm, without waiting for a gap. You may be _technically_ in the right, but it's still pretty stupid.

The kid did cross right across the landing, you can pretty clearly see that he didn't even look. It looks (although I can't be certain) that whoever he was with just took off and expected him to follow.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

humans are the only animals where stupidity is protected (ok besides the ones we cage to eat) instead of punishable by death


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I bet it's the last time the kid crosses under a jump...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

in the end the only thing that really matters in these situations is how the law sees it... both parties are "stupid"


the parents are stupid for taking kid in the park and letting kid douche around on top of jump

the kid is stupid for doucheing on top of the jump and traversing across the knuckle

skier is stupid for hitting the jump when _it is clear that this shit show is unfolding downhill from him_ and because he is the uphill rider and can see what is happening he is legally responsible. 

if the kid got fucked up the parents could very easily win a lawsuit here. legally its a no brainer - i've actually had a friend almost kill someone in an accident similar to this.... the person he hit was life-flighted off the mt. its was his fault, he was uphill.


this video highlights one of the many reasons i prefer the backcountry. gapers die.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the skier seen him/her/stupid kid.

Not a big deal if you see someone standing there, they were off to the side.

STANDING THERE.
That's the key.
Being stationary, totally fine.

When he hunkers down, that's when that stupid fuckin' kid who shouldn't have been in there in the first place, proceeds to go right into the landing area.

Whoever took that kid in there, should FEEL responsible.

But it was 100% that little fucktards fault.


TT


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Wow that kid was lucky...! Personally think it was entirely the kids fault, but the law is a different kettle of fish, and the law is an ass...!!!

So glad you cannot sue in norway, we have his happen a fair bit here as well...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> The kid did cross right across the landing, you can pretty clearly see that he didn't even look. *It looks (although I can't be certain) that whoever he was with just took off and expected him to follow.*


Yes!! I had to go back and watch it a couple of times because the adult that was standing with the little kid at the start, seems to just disappear! Next thing you see is the kid is moving into the landing zone. If you look closely, at the moment they collide,..? That adult that was with him is _half way down the run!_ They just split & left the kid at the top to make this stupid decision all on his own.

At the risk of "jacking" this thread,.. I am curious. While I don't disagree with Shred's assertion that "legally," based strictly on the reading of "the code of conduct." The jumper in this case, may have been technically, legally at fault. 

But taking the rules as they read,.. How is _anyone_ supposed to use jumps and park features like that and be 100% certain that the transition is clear? I am confused by this "black & white" automatic assigning of blame to the "uphill" person because it seems it's almost always impossible to see the landings, transition zones from the approach for many (..if not most) of these jumps? Whether its a man made feature, in a specified park section or a natural feature, side hit, etc. 

Am I wrong? I don't go into the park so I'm not really all that familiar. It does seem to me tho, in most of the videos I've seen, The landings are not always clearly visible on approaching the jump. In these "collisions" that get caught on video,.. Most of the time, the person obstructing the landing? They weren't clearly visible on approaching the jump. If this is true,..? Doesn't this mean that most of the time, people are just _assuming_ that the landing is clear? :dunno: 

Even if a rider where to take the time to stop, check the transition, then go back up to begin their run,..? Anything could happen in that short period of time where somebody could come along and enter the area unseen by the jumper and becoming an unknown "downslope" obstruction. I mean, if you didn't see them go into the area, how are you supposed to know they're there and that you need to avoid them?

I'm just curious about this whole situation and if this is addressed in the rules somewhere? Or, if it's as I suggested,..? That most of the time, people are just assuming it's ok to go, because the landings are _supposed_ to be kept clear!


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

KansasNoob said:


> I bet it's the last time the kid crosses under a jump...


haha so much this


It's conditioning.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i agree that the kid was at fault. he was off to the side when the skier dropped in and probably assumed the kid would just stay there because it is a jump after all. the kid cut across at the last second, there was nothing the jumper could've done.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I guess I don't really understand the mixing of jumps and what looks to be otherwise a standard groomed run. 

Who woke up one day and said, 'I know, lets but these kickers in the middle of a run where people can go airborne and have no clue what they'll fly into or way to stop it. Oh, and better yet, lets put it on a run that has a bunch of newbies and kids on it because we know it's a great mix'

I just think in a society where at place i work the manhole covers all have signs around them that say you need a permit to open and go into them that maybe a few reminders to parents as to what is on a trail may help. You can't just assume people are going to do the right thing.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

chomps1211 said:


> Y I mean, if you didn't see them go into the area, how are you supposed to know they're there and that you need to avoid them?
> 
> I'm just curious about this whole situation and if this is addressed in the rules somewhere? Or, if it's as I suggested,..? That most of the time, people are just assuming it's ok to go, because the landings are _supposed_ to be kept clear!



I see this as well in "uncontrolled" park areas.

The landing isn't visible. How does the jumper know that it is clear? For all I could tell from the video, the parent and the kid could have been waiting for another person who had fallen in the landing zone.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You get idiots in the park all the time that cruise through. You just have to be more responsible. That skier should have watched better and the dad should have kept his kid off of there. The kid or dad shouldn't have ever been there. The skier still should not have hit that with the kid going in the direction he was.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I kinda question this whole 'right of way' and 'legal' mumbo jumbo though. Let's take the theoretical where the kid was actually hurt. For the most part the lift ticket is a waiver for resort responsibility. But what if the parents decided to go after the skier in this case.

What a layman may see in the video is a dude going down the hill ass on the tails of his skis. Hardly the most responsible way to go down if you want to see whats going on on the other side of a jump. I think this is the reason it all happened. He might as well have gone down with his hands over his eyes. There was no way he could see anyone more than 5' on the other side. To me that goes beyond the norm and makes him wreckless.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

As a cool skier, it's your duty to lean back. No lean = no steeze


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey gang Merry Christmas, wrapping, coffee and SBF !!!

Not looking at all the points made, *one* I haven't seen mentioned. The *warning sign* at the entrance of the terrain park. I think all hills have them now. 

With this, being in the wrong place on a feature you are not at that level for, (I don't know my parks but lets assume MED level from the size of the take off ramp) wouldn't it be the responsibility of the parent overseeing a lets say 10'ish year old kid, making them at fault. Most signs clearly state, level, risk and riders code type lingo....

To the point the park rider started swearing, adrenaline, then when he realized the boys age it looked like he stopped. Glad the kid wasn't hurt as this could have been worse. I'm sure we have all seen similar stuff. I know my local hill has this type of crash often. Little kids in places they shouldn't be. 
Not legally speaking but for me and probably most, sorry to generalize all of you it seems the park rider was not at fault and the kid would get my blame, even legally in Slyder's court of justice, if the park rider was the one that got hurt trying to avoid that kid....


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

"skier is stupid for hitting the jump when _it is clear that this shit show is unfolding downhill from him_ and because he is the uphill rider and can see what is happening he is legally responsible."


Yep, stinks to lose your speed and give up on your run. But you got to know that once you commit you might need all that space and can't change outcome.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

*


slyder said:



Slyder's court of justice

Click to expand...

*means fuck-all. 

if you want to ride at a resort with a bunch of other gapers around you better learn the rules, and if you fuck someone up when you ignore the rules - get ready to live out of a cardboard box. 

you are objectively wrong in this situation. the law is pretty clear. plenty of precedent.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I wasn't speaking to the law as that was covered in many many posts. All we have is gapper parks and you drop at anytime cuz all those damn kids just sit in the off load of the chair lift, on/around the feature, in the take off and landing areas. Many are more worried about getting good footage for an edit instead of hitting the feature. 

I've seen guys to arieal manuerves with kids on the landing. Some stay to the side, some get hit, some near misses. It's an F'd up situation. I don't know how West or East parks are, never been. Here in the midwest they are just packed. You've seen some of the pics/vids I've posted.....

So again, I won't be in a cardboard box, I still think in the park its' the fault of the guy cutting across the feature. A rider can't always bail safely, and the dip shit that doesn't know the rules or etiquite in my mind shoulders most of the blame. I may be solo and wrong, still my belief and it means nothing other than me sharing it from behind my "golden keyboard" ....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

well, i've been landed on, landed on people, had the one buddy almost kill the lady when he hit her, had one buddy die on the mt from a collision with a stationary object, was on the hill the day that someone on skis traversed a blind roller and effectively decapitated a person with his edge killing them instantly, i was one of the first cars to get turned around from the parking lot the day someone built a snowcave in the wall of the parking lot to spend the night and died getting sent thru the snowplow...

these are all fucked up situations but in most cases we have rules to delineate who is more responsible for their actions. i'm actually shocked that it's ME explaining this to YOU. 

hell, one time i opened my truck door without looking and someone driving by hit it and basically ripped it off - i was super pissed... the law in my state clearly says that its my fault, so my insurance pays for her car to get fixed, my rate maybe takes a ding, and i get to drive around with a white door on a green truck after i fix it. 

i was (and still am) sort of indignant about it - i always wondered if i would have still been at fault if she hit me and not the door, and smeared me along the side of my truck... still my fault? I figure i better not test it, since i don't want to die and i know now to look every time i open my car door. 

pretty simple.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

No, you know you don't need to explain it to me and you know I"m still not talking legally. More of my opinion which means shit and I've stated several times it's not backed by precedent, current and past law and solely my feelings on a matter that I have no legal leg to stand on. I don't want to say Darwin'ism as these are sometimes just sad accidents, especially after your stated situations.
Also I have never been in any of the situations you have been in or seen. Nor would I wish to see any of what you describe. Most loss of human life is a tragedy, regardless of the party at fault. 

I'm just stating and I still believe it is the fault of the person doing the wrong thing. Law is not on my side, doesn't mean I"m wrong that the dipshit was at fault, just not legally.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i guess my only point here - and i'm not trying to argue with you Slyder or shit on your opinion, i do believe the parents are somewhat responsible for this happening - is that for those who want to ride at resorts with the public around, the legal issue matters and people should be aware of it.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> (…I shouted out _WTF_ myself when I was taken out from behind! That was before I could see that it was a _two year old girl_ on skis, that had just run me over!!!) :lol: :shrug:


Yeah, I am the same way, cursing comes out before I even realize who/what it is that caused me to lose my shit. I don't blame the skier for cursing, actually I respect him for apologizing for it afterwords. Based on how bad that crash looked I don't know if I would have even thought about doing that hours later. I'm not a violent person who would have gotten into a fist fight if this had happened to me, but I would have stayed pissed all day. 

My first board on its first day got a 18" gash on the bottom of the board from someone coming into the lift line way to hot and hitting me in the back. The fact that I got hit in a stop/slow zone was a mild irritation, but when I saw my board I was flipping my shit the rest of the day...to be honest I got irritated every time I looked at the gash (I used that board for like 4-5 years).


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Parks can be a very frustrating and dangerous place. Probably the toughest part is that people can make wise decisions and exercise all due diligence, and still get fucked because some twit is wandering around with their head in the clouds. Ultimately it would be ideal if people could act collectively and make everyone's safety a priority, but that's a lot to ask when you see drooling lemmings that inhabit this planet...

Still, nowhere has come up with the ultimate solution to this. Short of having a spotter on every jump (either an employee or expensive electronic monitoring) there isn't a lot they can be done.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Shit happens on the slopes. It's kid's parents fault in the first place. But skier being an adult should be able to control his anger and not curse at the kid who got caught by surprise as well. It's inappropriate behavior for adults. I think


----------

